# Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock



## Hucho (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

mein Bindestock ist ziemlicher Schrott - mehr will ich nicht dazu sagen.
Jedefalls will ich mir einen richitg guten zulegen - also einmal Geld ausgeben. Die Frage ist nur welcher. Von Mark Petitjean der Master Vise
soll ziemlich gut sein. Er ist vor allem gut zu verstauen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ding?
Wie siehts mit anderen Marken aus?


Grüße

Hucho


----------



## Uwe_H (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Schau dir mal den DanVise an...den habe ich mir auch gerade auf AB-Tipps hin zugelegt und bin schlichtweg begeistert. Und der ist gar nicht soooo teuer, da bist du schon mit rund 70€ dabei.


----------



## felix181 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Ich bin mit dem von Stenzel sehr zufrieden - aber ich denke, dass es sicher noch bessere gibt. Ich hatte nur nie einen anderen...


----------



## vaddy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

du wirst hier sicherlich viele postings zum thema danvise bekommen...
ist auch sicherlich die variante mit dem besten preisleistungsverhältnis.
hab noch nichts schlechtes darüber gehört...

ich hab einen "Apex Vise von Anvil" und bin mit ihm mehr als zufrieden.
den kann ich dir auch empfehlen.
ist ein wenig robuster...


----------



## htp55 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Ich nutze den Dynaking Barracuda. Der Bindestock für's Leben.... Leider viiiiiiiiel zu teuer !


----------



## t.z. (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Für ab und zu Binder ist der Dan Vise sicherlich die richtige Wahl. Solltest du allerdings "was fürs Leben" suchen bist du bei einem Dyna King Suprem, Professional oder Barracuda (wenn du viel Streamer bindest) beim Rolly Royce angekommen. Ist auch nicht zu teuer wie Hermann schreibt. Der MP ist teuerer. Sparen kann man wenn man US Produkte wie den Dyna King direkt in USA bezieht. Zu Listenpreis gibts den Dyn King direkt ab Werk (http://dyna-king.com/) oder zum Beispiel bei Hook & Hackle http://www.hookhack.com/ für weniger als Liste. 

TL - TZ


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Schau doch mal bei baker-flyfishing.de da ist auch ein ganz toller Bindestock neu ins Programm gekommen. 
Und der macht mir nach 4 Wochen Testphase einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## perchcatcher (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Der Danvise sieht mir persönlich zu billig aus (das soll nicht heißen das er das er schlecht  ist) in finde nen Bindestock muss aus Metall sein, deswegen werde ich mir in nächster zeit den Apex Vise  holen.


----------



## horstmann (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Ich hab den Apex und bin nicht zufrieden. Er ist mittlerweile 3-4 Jahre alt und machte von Anfang an einen klapprigen Eindruck. Legt lieber noch ein paar Euronen drauf und holt euch nen Dyna King. Die haben mit Abstand die besten Spannbacken auf dem Markt. Beim Apex regt mich das lästige Einstellen auf die jeweilige Hakengröße einfach auf. Die Dyna`s schlucken fast alle Hakengröße bei derselben Einstellung. Übrigens tut es bei den Dyna`s ein Voyager oder Voyager II voll und ganz!!!

Gruß,

horstmann


----------



## t.z. (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*



			
				perchcatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Der Danvise sieht mir persönlich zu billig aus (das soll nicht heißen das er das er schlecht  ist) in finde nen Bindestock muss aus Metall sein, deswegen werde ich mir in nächster zeit den Apex Vise  holen.



Hallo Pascal,

dein Argument gegen den Dan Vise mag zwar für dich richtig sein, ist aber kein wirkliches gegen den Dan Vise. An der Stelle wo es vernünftiges Metall braucht, nämlich an den Backen, hat der Dan Vise gehärteten Werkzeugstahl. 

Was allerdings für den Apex spricht wäre die Verstellmöglichkeit des Neigungswinkels. Siehe Bildchen. Damit hat man zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit den Bindestock so einzustellen, dass das Binden von Parachute Fliegen sehr einfach wird. Durch den 45° Winkel des Bindestock- Kopfes muss man lediglich den Kopef drehen und schon steht der vorher aufrechte Flügel waagerecht vor einem und man kann weiter arbeiten. (siehe http://www.thomaszuellich.de/Fliegendose/recipes/klinkhamar/index.html)

Das war neben den ganzen Qualitäts Merkmalen, die Verarbeitung deises Gerätes steht volkommen über dem was man sonst so sieht, des Dyna King Grund für meine Entscheidung für das Modell Professional. Welche Verarbeitungsqualität nun der Apex hat weiss ich nicht. Das sollte man sich vorher einmal genaustens anschauen. Klapprige Bindestöcke gibts jedenfalls mehr als man glaubt.


----------



## Hucho (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Hallo,

danke schon mal für eure Tips. Ich denke, ich werde mir nen
Dyna King  holen. Da gibts auch alles mögliche an Zubehör.
Weiß jemand von euch, wos die günstig gibt? In der Brinkhoffapotheke
kostet die ja fast n 100er mehr als sonst überall.

Grüße


Hucho


----------



## t.z. (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Hi Hucho - deine Eltern sollte man fein entlohnen für so einen Namen ;-) -

du hast PM.


----------



## t.z. (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Auf http://www.flyfisherman.com/ftb/hwvise/index29.html gibts ne schöne Übersicht der am Markt befindlichen Bindestöcke.


----------



## perchcatcher (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Hab mir den Apex Vise bei Dürkop angeguckt und die verarbeitung war TOP !
Dyna King ist mir nen bisschen teuer.


----------



## snoekbaars (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Moin!!

Also ich habe ja ne Menge Stöcke durch, auch nen Apex ... alle wieder verkauft.

Nun LIEBE ich meinen Regal mit dem schweren Fuß. Wunderbar mit den Spannbacken um mal eben schnell eine Fliege zu binden und absolut unverwüstlich mit lebenslanger Garantie. Und für Streamer und Epoxyfliegen hab ich den Danvise.

Tight lines

Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*

Tach zusammen

DYNA King

Gruß Marco


----------



## Windmaster (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Bindestock*


Hi,

also ich kann den Gemini von der Firma Lazzeri sehr empfehlen.#6 
Der ist wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet und hält die Haken in sämtlichen Größen bombenfest. Kostenpunkt : 199€
Gibt es bei Brinkhoff und Dürkop zu bestellen.





​


----------

